# CW Crab?



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I recieved several CW crabs in the mail to try. I wasn't too familiar with them, but they look pretty realistic. For those of you thatdon't know, it's a hard bait that looks JUST like a little crab. The small one is about 1.5 - 2 inches. and the Regular size is almost 4 inches. They seem like pretty good baits. Just curious if anyone else has thrown them...


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's a link to some pictures of them. Scroll through and take a look.

http://www.cwcrab.com/spgm/index.php?spgmGal=2009_Catalog_Photos&spgmPic=0#spgmPicture


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Matt and I caught a few fish using them in South Texas! They're one of the most realistic looking lures I've ever seen. Tadd and Kevin are the poster boys for CW Crabs and they catch fish on them day in and day out.They haven't come in yet, but we will be carrying them at the store if anyone wants totry them out...


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *nb&twil (2/17/2009)*Here's a link to some pictures of them. Scroll through and take a look.
> 
> http://www.cwcrab.com/spgm/index.php?spgmGal=2009_Catalog_Photos&spgmPic=0#spgmPicture[/quote]
> 
> Never used them, but they sure look like they will produce. It's just like any lure...match what they want that day and haul them in. Some days bass won't even touch a worm and will hit a lure. One never knows.:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Chris Phillips (2/17/2009)*Matt and I caught a few fish using them in South Texas! They're one of the most realistic looking lures I've ever seen. Tadd and Kevin are the poster boys for CW Crabs and they catch fish on them day in and day out.They haven't come in yet, but we will be carrying them at the store if anyone wants totry them out...


Chris, I don't know if I told you at the show, but I'm in Corpus Christi now. So, if you guys ever make it back down here to South Texas, let me know. I'd love to fish with you guys! Where did you fish when you were down here?


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Will, I knew you were in Texas, but I didn't realize that you were in Corpus. When we we'redown there wefishedRockport, Port O'Connor, and Port Lavaca. Kevin Shaw who owns Stiffy Push Poles and Rods is a good friend of ours and lives in Corpus,so if you everneed some info on fishingI'll get up with him and get you some advice. He wins 75% of the tournaments heenters down there, incredible fisherman!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, that's funny. I know Kevin. I was actually trying to fish with him some time this month in Baffin Bay for some of those monster trout. We've just been so busy that it hasn't worked out yet. We were in town a few weeks ago and drove by the shop. Looked like nobody was home so didn't stop. But, we'll be ack in April and I'll surely come by. Brant has had nothing ut great things to say. I look forward to seeing how things pan out for you and Matt!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Excuse me... I was thinking of Kevin Cochran. He is anothe guide here in Corpus. I do know of Kevin Shaw though! You can't read any local fishing publication without seeing him somewhere in it. I may take you up on getting in touch with him this spring if things settle down and I get a chance to fish a little. And like I said, let me know if/when you guys come back down. it would be great to fish with you!


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Will I have never fished with those CW crabs but I have seen them first hand and they are deadly on redfish.

A buddy of mine ordered some and we were out sight fishing for redfish last summer on escambia and they were awsome. The trick was casting it about 5 or so feet in front of the fish and slowly reeling it along. I killed myself for not having my video camera that day because it would have made for an awsome show.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Will, my buddy Josh ordered a bunch of them about a year and half ago..He uses them all the time..Ive seen a trout(dont knowwhat he was thinking)eat one and we caught a big black drum on one..


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Dylan (2/17/2009)*Will, my buddy Josh ordered a bunch of them about a year and half ago..He uses them all the time..Ive seen a trout(dont knowwhat he was thinking)eat one and we caught a big black drum on one..


Trout like crabs too. I've never targeted them with crabs as bait, but it's not uncommon to have a "bycatch" trout when using little blue crabs.


----------

